# Angeln in Marokko (Rabat), Atlantikküste - Tips?



## Anglervater (11. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist wieder einmal soweit: Es geht in den Urlaub mit zwei Junganglern, diesmal an die Atlantikküste von Marokko, genauer gesagt: Rabat.
Kennt jemand die Küstengewässer dort und hat vielleicht ein paar Tips?
Ich wollte auf jeden Falle eine Brandungsrute mitnehmen.
Lohnt es sich evtl. mit dem Boot raus zu fahren?

Danke vorab für jeden Tip und allen "Petri Heil"!

*kofferpackender anglervater*


----------



## Fishbuster (20. August 2003)

An der Küste von Rabat (Marokko) kannst du gut Atlantik-Bonito fangen und nochmehr Weisser Marlin, aber alles vom Boot aus. Am Strand gibt es dicke Meeräschen und landestüpischer Fisch, den ich nicht mit Namen kenne. Petri Heil


----------



## Anglervater (3. September 2003)

*Marokko: Wie es war*

Danke für die Info!

Es war dann aber ziemlich einfach.

Die Küste war sehr felsig.
Anscheinend ist Angeln in Marokko eine Hauptbeschäftigung der männlichen Bevölkerung: die Strände waren gesäumt mit Anglern.

Mit dem Boot war ich nicht raus (da hätte ich die Kids nicht mitnehmen können, von daher kann ich keine Fangergebnise vom offenen Meer berichten.

Ich habe mir so einiges abgeguckt von den Brandungsanglern. Gefangen habe ich vornehmlich kleine Barsche. Diese Felsenküsten sind sehr tierreich.


----------



## Fishbuster (5. September 2003)

Warst du im Hafen von Rabat? Haste Sportangelboote geshen?
Wenn ja, schreib mal was du gesehen hast. Danke.


----------

